# northern ireland



## shazhny (Jul 23, 2009)

hi im new.  we are hoping to go over to northern ireland next week.  Can anyone help with interesting routes and places of interest.  Also places to stay that will be safe.  many thanks


----------



## Captain (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Shazhny,

Welcome to the site. We had a great tour around the whole of Ireland in March last year. We only spent a few days in the north and didn't encounter any problems, it's as safe as any other place we have visited.

As for routes, it's not such a big place so I'd just have a drive around and see where you end up! 

I can recommend the distillery at Bushmills particularly if you like whisky. Also you can't go to the north without visiting the Giants Causeway. Finally try Portrush, we were there at the end of winter and it was a bit windswept but we still found a good carpark on the point with toilets and some nice pubs in town.

Also check out the Ireland/Northern Ireland thread on here if you haven't already had a look.

Above all, enjoy your travels and have a pint of Guinness for me!


----------



## catherall (Jul 25, 2009)

hi
You should visit the Ulster Folk Museum at Holywood, co Down,great place to visit. they have been known to let you stay in their Car park overnight.  Also the Village of Broughshane in Country Antrim, this village is a regular winner in the Britain in Bloom competition, they have an Aire at Houstons mill in the Village, Also the thatch pub in the town is great for a meal. I live just 10 miles north of belfast, if there is any other information i can help with , just ask, Enjoy your stay


----------



## AndyC (Jul 25, 2009)

shazhny said:


> hi im new.  we are hoping to go over to northern ireland next week.  Can anyone help with interesting routes and places of interest.  Also places to stay that will be safe.  many thanks


The Motor Caravanner's Club Northern Ireland group have a listing of stopovers here: OverNight stopovers

AndyC


----------

